# good-bye everyone



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I wanted to take this opportunity to say good-bye to all the friends I have made on the board.The board has changed over the 3 or so years I have been posting, but the people here have been great. As I sit here there are a thousand things I could say, but I can't seem to find just the right words.I will miss you all a great deal. Next time Boggs turns up, tell him I said good-bye.Please feel free to email me, anytime.Take careLori


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Are you leaving for good? Will we see you again? Did something bad happen?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

LoriAnn, I sent you a PM in response to yours. I hope you'll read it before you leave.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann,I know we are going to miss you. I wish you didn't feel so strongly about leaving, but I understand.I will keep in touch.You are one of the best friends I've ever had. When you joined the BB around the same time I did---back when it was still called the Parkview Publishing BB, we seemed to hit it off right away. Remember those "chats" when we first started doing them? LMAO. A bunch of us were all talking at once about different things and you would crack a joke and we'd all split our sides! We sure had some fun.And you'd give me such a rough time (teasing) because I couldn't figure out what some of the "lingo" meant and you'd have explain it to me! ROFL. I'll never forget those times, Lori!((((((















)))))) Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Bye LoriAnn. Stop in sometimes. I have also recently lost my zeal for posting. Can't say why. I still stop in from time to time though.I'm afraid I am getting more forgetful. Feisty, did you have a different name at Parkview? I just don't remember. (I do recall that I used to think that "lol" meant "lots of luck!" I did enjoy my times at Parkview Pub. too. Back then, I even used the chat room. Just can't get into the chatting anymore. I guess I'm afraid it will take up too much of my time when I should be doing other things.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I know that I haven't been on the board much lately, did something happen? Lori Ann please don't go. If you go, I'll have to send my German Shepherd Daisy out to find you. I'll make sure she has her winter boots on since I know that the east coast has been having doozy winters. I hope that your decision isn't a permanent thing and that you will drop in to say hi and let us know how you are doing. Take care.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Unmoulded,No, my user name is the same as it was then. I believe you had just joined not too long before I did, too. Yep, I remember those chats with you and Weener, Lori Ann, Calida, Dee Dee, Boggs, and I know I'm forgetting a few others. Oops, I almost forgot Squrts. Sorry, Squrts---this brain on mine feels absolutely fried some days.!







Hey, does anyone hear from Lynn S? And how about Sea?Hope noone minds me using their names.







Yep, me, too, Unmoulded----thought lol was lots of luck. And Lori Ann kept sending those chat messages using LMAO and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what it meant! ROFLMAO. And then Calida finally emailed me with a site that lists all those abbreviations with their meanings---bless her!! Oh, the good 'ol days.We use to talk about everything and anything on the Fibro forum, didn't we! We had so much fun.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

LoriAnn,Iï¿½m so sad to hear this... Are you leaving for good?







Please drop in and let us know how your doing!Take care, Mio


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Lori,Please feel free to contact me via email if you would like to talk about anything.Jeffibs###ibsgroup.org


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your brain is fried too Feisty? Man, this is sad. I'm really loosing it too. I recall Joyce, silver, weener, MePoo2, Loraine? and maybe a few others in the chatroom (not always fibroers). Is that when I first found out you were from WI Feisty? I recall posting on the discussion board there (called something like: "Anything else other than IBS" board - long name for 'Meeting Place' there) on where we were all from. It seems so long ago, doesn't it?Don't you just hate it when you didn't do anything to fry your brain, but it just is?Fibro fried brains. Me poor mum. She has it bad too. I hope it is not a prediction of my future. She can't recall much of what is said to her from one day to the next now (let alone one hour to the next). It's so sad. I'm a bit worried about her after seeing her this weekend. It's not getting any better. I thought it might be just the chaos of the move. My dad, despite his Parkinsons, is better at memory than she is now, although I know he is failing too.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

(((lori anne)))let me know if i can help.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Loriann, I stop in to just say HI and I saw your post. Thank you for remembering me. I don't get much time on the computer but it really touch me that my buds on the fibro board is always here when I get time. I ask you to please stay in touch with all of us that care deeply for you and each other.I feel this board is all I got when it comes to dealing with fibromyalgia every day. I stop in every now and then to see everyone and I hope you do too. Good bye old parkview bud. Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi BOGGS







Remember me? How are you doing?


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Feisty, Of course I remember you fibro bud !!! How are things going for you ? I have been doing good lately. I still have to deal with alot of weird hours at work and a lot of stress eveyday. But always take it one day at a time. I am on night shift for now so it gives me more time to get on the board.When I am on night shift I can't wait to get home and get on and see if anyone has replyed back. I think very highly of you feisty and all my fibro buds. I truely hope that Lori Ann don't throw in the towel on us. We all are in a win win situation when we are together in this battle of fibromyalgia. Where else can we blow off some steam and everyone knows what we are talking about. Well I don't mean to have such a long post everyone please stay in touch. Take Care and God Bless Pat


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

HI BOGGS!!







good to see you!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Boggs.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome back pat! Don't forget to get some sleep! How are the difficult hours working out with the family. Are the duties any less taxing on the night shift? UM


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Thanks for all the care and concern from all of you. The night shift hours are very rough on my body if I stayed on night shift it would get alot better. The bad part is night shift today and day shift in two days.I am burning the candle from both ends.I am on night shift training the crew on the new machine we got. Mean while all my day shift dutys are building up.I work night shift mon.thru wed. 2nd shift thursday and day shift on friday.I just keep a good attitude about it and think that I will not always be like this. The one and only really good thing about it all is that I get time to talk to you guys. This board is a very big part of my life.I feel like I am at home with you guys.We all are helping each other in so many ways.How is everyone doing? Weener, squrts, and everyone. I hope all had a good holiday. Look forward to hearing from everyone. Pat


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

"and think that I will not always be like this."i should hope not!thats crazy work,i dont mind tellin ya,i couldnt do it.sure hope things lighten up soon,maybe get a vacation after that!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat, glad to hear from you. I hope that the changing shifts will come to an end soon. I know it must be hard. My husband is a shift worker too. You have a good attitude, so I'm sure that helps. I had a good holiday. Busy visiting family and friends and also having company. I spread the visits over a 3 week period so that I wouldn't get too tired. As for the fm, I keep on telling it to go away, but it won't listen







It's always nice to hear from you Pat. Please keep in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi BOGGS







I'm trying to hold things together. Some times it's easier than others. LOL. So much has been happening. Hubbie has not found a job yet, I am in Clerical training right now so that I can hopefully find a clerical job in another month or two. I've gained alot of weight, mostly from "nerves" I think. And that doesn't help the Fibro any. Started an exercise program early in December (that was good







) and then started having trouble with my feet. I now have a bad case of Plantar Fascitis and it's hard to walk or be on my feet. The bottoms are swollen somewhat. Been seeing my Chiropractor and she's been doing ultrasound on them. They seem a little better today.Now if this cold, cold, weather that Weener is sending down my way would go back up where it came from














, I'd wouldn't be so darn cold all the time!! LOL.Will you be staying on the nightshift, or swinging back and forth? Are you on meds for the Fibro or are you managing it on your own? How's the family?Take care. And check in with us a little more often, okay?!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Feisty, I don't know what you are talking about. We are having sunny warm temps up here in Ontario.







I was out sunning myself the other day (with my parka, thermal underwear and mitts on)







Anyways, if it doesn't warm up soon, I'll hibernate for the rest of the winter. The weatherman said that it's suppose to warm up to -l0 soon.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

ROFLMAO







Weener, it's been so dang cold here that I couldn't even tan my forehead out there!







Brrrrrrr. Wind chill this morning was -44*. Darn near froze my eyelashes onto my cheeks this morning when I went to class. My eyes were actually watering by the time I got inside and I wrapped a scarf around my head and face the best I could.Weatherman here predicts the cold to linger until at least next Tuesday.







Darn *Canadian* cold air.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Weener...Keep sending the cold air to Georgia. I have had two days off from work due to seldom snow falls. I love snow. I bet you see a lot huh? I look forward to nightime.







Bet I threw you a snowball with that statement







Actually, what I look forward to is looking at the snow from the lights of the street lights. It glitters like diamonds. Just one of God's earthly treasures sent to enjoy. I love your country. Been there once, and met some of the nicest people I've ever met. And so clean. My dad wanted to retire up there, but poor fellow didn't get to pursue his dreams. Mom couldn't stand to be that far away from her three kidlets


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Well findly had enough and told my boss that I was going on vacation.I will be off the whole week my family and I are going north to gaylord to see one of my sisters and then south to Toledo then to Marion Ohio to see my other sister. I will be back on the board soon.Take Care everyone and God Bless. Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Boggs, great news! Wishing you and your family a safe and relaxing holiday. You deserve this time off. See you when you get back.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, I'm huffing and puffing and sending all the cold air down to you. Going down to -30 tonight. It's only January and the weather is soooooo cold.


----------

